# Ich habe zehn Jahre / seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert



## Jack.D

Hello,

I have these two sentences:

- Ich habe zehn Jahre Musik studiert.

- Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert.

Are both of them convey the same exact meaning? are both of them imply that the process is continuous from ten years *till this moment*?

Thanks!


----------



## perpend

I think if you want to include the "up until now" feeling, you need the present.

_Ich studiere seit zehn Jahren Musik._

That's my non-native input.


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Perpend is right.

_Ich habe zehn Jahre Muisk studiert_ - _I studied music for ten years._ A typical case for the Simple Past in English. It's finished. German usually uses the Perfect Tense here.

_Ich studiere seit zehn Jahren Musik__ - I've been studying music for ten years._ Present Perfect. The activity is still going on; "up until now". I think the Present Perfect Simple (_I've studied music for...) _would be ok too.


_Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert* - _This doesn't work in German, it's not correct.


----------



## ablativ

You could use the perfect tense in German negative sentences:
_
Ich habe seit 10 Jahren *keinen* Urlaub gemacht (, aber dieses Jahr werde ich endlich mal wieder verreisen).

Ich habe seit 10 Jahren *nicht mehr *Musik studiert, aber werde demnächst wieder damit anfangen.


_But (present tense): _Ich mache seit 10 Jahren Urlaub in Italien. Dieses Jahr werde ich aber nach Spanien reisen.

_Or (no "seit"): _Ich habe 10 Jahre Urlaub in Italien gemacht. Dieses Jahr geht's nach Spanien. _


----------



## bearded

Hallo Muttersprachler
Würde man bei
_ich habe 10 Jahre lang Musik studiert_
verstehen, dass ich jetzt keine Musik mehr studiere, oder könnte man auch verstehen, dass ich sie vielleicht noch immer studiere ? Vorausdank.


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Ciao Bearded Man, 

für mich klingt "_Ich habe 10 Jahre lang Musik studiert"_ als definitiv abgeschlossen; wie im englischen Simple Past, das Musikstudium ist beendet. 
Dieser Satz impliziert deutlich, dass ich nicht mehr studiere.  Bei Verneinungen (siehe Ablativ) ist das etwas anders.

Ansonsten müsste ich Präsens benutzen und sagen, "_Ich studiere seit 10 Jahren Musik". _Dieser Satz bedeutet, dass ich auch heute noch Musik studiere.


----------



## perpend

Just for the record, "lang", isn't in the original post. You introduced that, bearded.

But even with it, the perfect tense in "... habe .... studiert ..." makes it feel like it's in the past, and no longer "up until now".


----------



## bearded

You are right, perpend, but I introduced 'lang' on purpose. It became then my own question, slightly different from OP's. I now got the solution, and many thanks to you and Nosferatu for your replies.


----------



## Jack.D

Thank you Nosferatu, Ablativ and Perpend for your replies, I have a couple of questions regarding the discussion:

Yesterday I heard a friend saying _"Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt" _(he was talking about a family), according to what I have understood from your replies, "seit" and "present perfect" don't work together?! is the sentence I heard wrong?!



ablativ said:


> You could use the perfect tense in German negative sentences:
> _
> Ich habe seit 10 Jahren *keinen* Urlaub gemacht (, aber dieses Jahr werde ich endlich mal wieder verreisen).
> 
> Ich habe seit 10 Jahren *nicht mehr *Musik studiert, aber werde demnächst wieder damit anfangen.
> _



This point is not clear to me, do you mean that "seit" works with the negative present perfect sentences? does those sentences imply that the action is finished?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

_"Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt"  _is not correct. Was that friend of yours a German native speaker? 
In German, you use the Present Tense + seit to indicate what the English Present Perfect + since/for is used for: an activity that started in the past and is still going on. 

_"Sie wohnen_ (German Present Tense) _seit fünf Jahren in Italien" _is the correct version. BTW, that "living in Italy" idea is something I wouldn't mind.


----------



## berndf

Jack.D said:


> Yesterday I heard a friend saying _"Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt" _(he was talking about a family), according to what I have understood from your replies, "seit" and "present perfect" don't work together?! is the sentence I heard wrong?!


I agree with Nosferatu, it doesn't sound right. I could only imagine this sentence, if their stay has just ended or is about to end:_Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt, ziehen jetzt aber wieder nach Deutschland.
_​But it still doesn't sound great.


----------



## Jack.D

I wouldn't mind spending some time in Italy either, maybe in Venice  ... Many thanks to Berndf and Nosferatu, now I can understand this very well!

anyone has any comment about the sentence which Ablative has mentioned ?



ablativ said:


> You could use the perfect tense in German negative sentences:
> _
> Ich habe seit 10 Jahren *keinen* Urlaub gemacht (, aber dieses Jahr werde ich endlich mal wieder verreisen).
> _


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Ok, let me try. I wasn't aware of this similarity between English and German regarding the Present Perfect negative construction.

_"Ich *habe* seit 10 Jahren keinen Urlaub *gemacht*_". _- _this is a negative sentence in the Perfect Tense (_Ich *habe gemacht*_, _keinen_ makes the sentence negative).

Here, the statement indicates that you haven't done activity X (in this case _Urlaub_ _machen_) for ten years.
In English it's this:
_I haven't been on holiday for (in) ten years._

It means, the activity, or shall we say the "negative activity" (haven't been on holiday), started in the past, 10 years ago, and is still going on today, just like the English Present Perfect with since / for construction. However, this works only because the sentence is negative.

If you use a positive sentence, like the examples above, you have to use the Present Tense with _"seit"._

Does that make sense?


----------



## Jack.D

1Nosferatu2 said:


> Ok, let me try. I wasn't aware of this similarity between English and German regarding the Present Perfect negative construction.
> 
> _"Ich *habe* seit 10 Jahren keinen Urlaub *gemacht*_". _- _this is a negative sentence in the Perfect Tense (_Ich *habe gemacht*_, _keinen_ makes the sentence negative).
> 
> Here, the statement indicates that you haven't done activity X (in this case _Urlaub_ _machen_) for ten years.
> In English it's this:
> _I haven't been on holiday for (in) ten years._
> 
> It means, the activity, or shall we say the "negative activity" (haven't been on holiday), started in the past, 10 years ago, and is still going on today, just like the English Present Perfect with since / for construction. However, this works only because the sentence is negative.
> 
> If you use a positive sentence, like the examples above, you have to use the Present Tense with _"seit"._
> 
> Does that make sense?



Haha although it is a bit strange, but I think this is the language and you need to accept it as it is 

Your explanation was clear and understandable! I really appreciate your help and I wish you a good peaceful night, DANKE!


----------



## Glockenblume

Jack.D said:


> Yesterday I heard a friend saying _"Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt" _(he was talking about a family), according to what I have understood from your replies, "seit" and "present perfect" don't work together?! is the sentence I heard wrong?!



I can imagine such an utilisation in colloquial German, corresponding to English :_ They *had* been living in Italy for five years._
(In good standard German, you would say in this case: _Sie wohnten seit fünf Jahren in Italien, ..._


----------



## Jack.D

Glockenblume said:


> I can imagine such an utilisation in colloquial German, corresponding to English :_ They *had* been living in Italy for five years._
> (In good standard German, you would say in this case: _Sie wohnten seit fünf Jahren in Italien, ..._



Thanks for your addition!


----------



## Alan Evangelista

If a police officer is questioning somebody about an incident which occured 2 weeks ago with Tim, could he ask if



> Tim hat [zu dem Zeitpunkt] seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert



?


----------



## Hutschi

1Nosferatu2 said:


> _"Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt"  _is not correct. ...



Why is it not correct?
I think it may depend on context.

_Sie haben seit fünf Jahren in Italien gewohnt, ehe sie nach Italien gezogen sind.

Sie haben seit 5 Jahren in Berlin gewohnt. Jetzt müssen sie aus beruflichen Gründen nach Dresden ziehen.

Er hat seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert. Jetzt wird es Zeit, aufzuhören._

In my mind these forms are correct. Is it regional usage? I do not see a mistake.


---
_I'm aware that the usage of times depends on whether you live in the north or in the south._

Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert. Das Studium wird aber weitere 5 Jahre dauern.

I think this is grammatically correct, but in reality studies are shorter.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I agree with 1Nosferatu2 and the others.


1Nosferatu2 said:


> _Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert* - _This doesn't work in German, it's not correct.






Alan Evangelista said:


> If a police officer is questioning somebody about an incident which occured 2 weeks ago with Tim, could he ask if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim hat [zu dem Zeitpunkt] seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Maybe you could say something like "Tim war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon zehn Jahre Musikstudent". But he's probably still a student of music, so one would simply say "Tim ist Musikstudent". If you say "Tim studierte zu dem Zeitpunkt seit zehn Jahren Musik" it sounds as if he finished his studies in the meantime.

Well, I'm not even completely sure of all this. I have to admit that your example looks like an unlikely construction to me.

Edit: a an unlikely --> an unlikely


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert. Das Studium wird aber weitere 5 Jahre dauern.
> 
> I think this is grammatically correct, but in reality studies are shorter.


I would consider this ungrammatical. It works only in present tense (_Ich studiere seit zehn Jahren Musik_) for me.



Schlabberlatz said:


> If you say "Tim studierte zu dem Zeitpunkt seit zehn Jahren Musik" it sounds as if he finished his studies in the meantime.


Past tense means that the sentence is about a point in time in the past at which you *had* been studying music for 10 year.

But in general it doesn't necessarily mean he doesn't study any more. It only means that the statement isn't accurate any more. It could also be because it is 2 years later and he has been studying "seit 12 Jahren" now. But after just 2 weeks it does indeed only make sense if he has stopped studying music in the meantime.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> I would consider this ungrammatical. It works only in present tense (_Ich studiere seit zehn Jahren Musik_) for me.
> Past tense means that the sentence is about a point in time in the past at which you *had* been studying music for 10 year.
> 
> ...


Danke Bernd.
Dann habe ich mein Leben lang diese Form falsch verwendet und es nicht bemerkt.

Thank you, Bernd.

In this case I used the form wrongly all my live. May be it is influence of the dialect I learned as little child.

An additional question: Would you understand the form? 
And _why_ is it wrong? I just do not see the problem but will try to avoid it in the forum in the future.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: A source - maybe it explains the usage of perfect in my sentence:

Perfekt im Deutschen – Wikipedia

It is used in two ways  according to Wikipedia:


Als Vorzeitigkeitstempus drückt es im Verhältnis zum Präsens das zuvor Geschehene aus.
In den deutschen Dialekten südlich des Mains und zunehmend in der Umgangssprache, so auch in Film und Fernsehen, dient es als Ersatzform für das Präteritum, um generell abgeschlossene Handlungen auszudrücken.
1. As tempus it expresses the relation of the präsens to the thing which happened before.
2. In southern dialects and in colloquial language (colloquial form of standard language) it is used as replacement form for past tense.

Both versions explain _Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert._

Usually studying music ends now. But because of the future is open we do not know it for sure.

There must be a reason outside of grammar that it is wrong.
---

In the second form (replacement for past tense) I can use it, but it is colloquial. That is why I did not see that it is wrong in non-colloquial standard language, if you do not agree to rule 1.

Why is rule 1) wrong here?

---
I come from a southern region where usage of Perfekt is very common for such things in coll. language. That is why my inner grammar does not fire against it, and the learned grammar does not fire against it (due to rule 1), maybe because I understand it wrongly.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Als Vorzeitigkeitstempus drückt es im Verhältnis zum Präsens das zuvor Geschehene aus.
> In den deutschen Dialekten südlich des Mains und zunehmend in der Umgangssprache, so auch in Film und Fernsehen, dient es als Ersatzform für das Präteritum, um generell abgeschlossene Handlungen auszudrücken.
> Both versions explain _Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert._


No, they do not. Expressing "Vorzeitigkeit" is precisely what you do *not *want to do in conjunction with "seit".

"Seit" always means that something that has started earlier persists in "Jetztzeit" and you have to use the tense that expresses "Jetztzeit". Past tense, regardless if expressed by Perfekt or Präteritum, is only correct if the "Jetztzeit" of a narrative is in the past. If your "Jetztzeit" is present then only Präsens can be used.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> "Seit" always means that something that has started earlier persists in "Jetztzeit" and you have to use the tense that expresses "Jetztzeit". Past tense, regardless if expressed by Perfekt or Präteritum, is only correct if the "Jetztzeit" of a narrative is in the past.


Thank you Bernd. So it is "seit" which causes the problem.

How about: Duden | seit | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


> dieses Problem hat mich seit [eh und] je beschäftigt)




Shouldn't it be then: _Es beschäftigt mich seit eh und je. ?_

I would use the Duden version, but it seems to be wrong as well as my usage of "seit". Or is it an exception because it is a set phrase?

 I cannot show it in English because the languages are different.
_
_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Shouldn't it be then: _Es beschäftigt mich seit eh und je. ?_


In modern, especially southern influenced speech: yes.

_Es hat mich seit eh und je beschäftigt beschäftigt_ might work in traditional northern style standard language, which maintains some distinction between Perfekt und Präteritum, i.e. where Perfekt can under certain conditions still express the perfect aspect of the *present *tense and does not express pastness. I hope you agree that _Es beschäftigt*e* mich seit eh und je _is wrong.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Bernd,
you are right. I feel it changes the meaning - so in the given meaning we discussed here it is wrong. 

I show the problem:

Das Problem beschäftigte mich seit eh und je. (It ends in the past.) Plötzlich fand ich die Lösung./Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr, nach einer Lösung zu suchen.

Das Problem hat mich seit eh und je beschäftigt und jetzt habe ich die Lösung gefunden. (Statusänderung) Präsens of "beschäftigen" does *not* work here.

Das Problem hat mich seit eh und je beschäftigt/beschäftigt mich seit eh und je und ich habe die Lösung immer noch nicht gefunden. (Statusbewertung ohne Änderung)

Das Problem beschäftigt mich seit eh und je. Ich arbeite weiter an der Lösung. (Gegenwartsstil.)

---
Viele Grüße von Bernd

Meaning of "seit":
Duden | seit | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


> BEDEUTUNGSÜBERSICHT    ℹ
> gibt den Zeitpunkt an, zu dem ein bestimmter Zustand, Vorgang eingetreten ist


 (Shows the time of a status change.)

Duden | seit | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


> dient zur Angabe des Zeitpunkts, zu dem, oder der Zeitspanne, bei deren Beginn ein noch anhaltender Zustand, Vorgang begonnen hat


(Shows the begin of a process or state which did not end yet.) 

Both applies to the original question.

- _Ich habe zehn Jahre Musik studiert._ (indicates only how long I studied, not when.) 

- _Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert._ (indicates that it started ten years ago. It does not say whether it has ended now or not.)

_- Ich studiere seit zehn Jahren Musik._ (indicates that it started ten years ago and goes on.)

This is how I understand the Duden definitions.

Add on: 
_Ich hatte seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert. - This is missing the starting time_

It requires additional information. Without additional information it is semantically wrong, because the starting time is not defined.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> - _Ich habe seit zehn Jahren Musik studiert._ (indicates that it started ten years ago. It does not say whether it has ended now or not.)


The sentence may be correct in your region. I dare say that it's not correct in most regions, so learners of German should be warned against it.


----------



## Hutschi

edit: I replace my former text by following:

1. I recomment to use present tense (after discussion):

_Ich studiere seit zehn Jahren Musik._

2. There exist forms with perfect tense (according to Duden).
Because the most say that such forms are wrong, I recommend not to use them if you are not sure.
It is easy to replace them by present tense in the most cases.

3. Forms in past tense depend on context.

---


----------

